# Low fodmap diet and alcohol



## Karl - Hull (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi all,This is my first post and I am very new to dealing with my ISB symptoms etc. I saw a tv programme today which highlighted low fodmap foods, which interested me as I had never heard of them and it seems that a great deal of my diet has been high fodmap foods.My question is what alcohol is "okay" if I am going to try and follow a diet like this, I usually drink apple cider, pear perry, lager or wine.Any help would be appreciated.ThanksKarl


----------



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

It's probably going to be helpful to you to cut out alcohol during the elimination phase of the diet, the first 2 weeks. The book I'm reading about FODMAPS diet saws that red and white wine, 4 oz is okay and vodka, gin, and whiskey. Make sure to read up on it before starting the diet, good luck.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

yes, Apple, Pear, and Lager (Barley Malt) are all high FODMAP and should be avoided.


----------

